# Rebuild on Ch100A



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I haven't posted up on any reels lately and I felt that this was a good one to put up. Here's the tear down and some individual parts. I'll post up later once i've got the pieces all cleaned and polished.. Dip


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Is it ok to clean all parts and surfaces with rubbing alcohol than lube with rem oil only tks bro.Lite grease on drag washers.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bubba, I use a blend of CLR, Simple Green, and water in a spray bottle. You can use rubbing alcohol, but on stubborn parts it wont get it all clean. For example, that frame had a lot of grease built up and it took quite a while to get it all out scrubbing even using my stuff. And after that I had to get into those areas where the bearings seated in the frame and litteraly scrape out the old grease that had hardened and corroded those bearings to the frame. 
Here's the cleaned picts, I'll post up section by section as I'm getting it back together..Dip


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Great info thank you so much I love that chronarch 100A.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

dipsay isn't that stuff hard on your cuticles? 

I use the simple green by itself as a degreaser, and the clr to clean brass and the corrision off plated items, but not as a mixture.

Looks like it does a good job.
Stay safe


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

trout250 said:


> dipsay isn't that stuff hard on your cuticles?
> 
> I use the simple green by itself as a degreaser, and the clr to clean brass and the corrision off plated items, but not as a mixture.
> 
> ...


 I wear gloves while scrubbing the parts. It takes that grease out of the frame and side plates and at the same time helps take that rust out of the bearing housing. Yeah if ya dont wear gloves it will do a number on your fingers if ya mess with it too much..lol

Here's the put back. 
1) Greased frame
2)Thumb Bar assembly
3)Clutch Cam assembly
4)Worm gear assembly
5)Drive Shaft/idle gear assembly
6)Main Gear/Pinion Gear drive assembly
7)Side Plate put back and spool in
Achieved 1 min 15 sec spool spin with brakes in..
Hope this helps..Dip


----------



## Surf Smirf (Sep 10, 2011)

Man, what an awesome thread! You ARE the man Dipsay!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice work Dip......I like the broken bearings in the "old parts bag"....those are always the fun ones. :cheers:


----------



## JOKER (May 16, 2007)

*Grease*

Dipsay, what kind of grease are you using?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

*Royal Purple!*

Special Blend from Royal Purple. I also use a ISO 10 oil from them. Both Products do a phenominal job on anti corrosion.


----------



## jtman21 (Jun 3, 2004)

*That's my reel!*

Dipsay,

What a great example of what you can do! As soon as I looked at those photos, I realized it was my reel. I'm a little embarrassed at how nasty the inside of that reel was, but now it is as good as (actually probably better than) new. I don't think there is a single part you didn't take out and clean or replace. The reel performs beyond my wildest expectations. Now I see why!!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Nothing to be embarrassed about I respect you use it .I know so called fisher want 2bs with dust on there eguipment.And as it was said bi Dip the salinity is so bad they need cleaning more often you have good taste in reels .Dipsay is a blessing on here to all .


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*That's amazing Dip!!! If you don't mind sharing, what proportions is the mixture of clr, simple green and water?*_​


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

alldaylong said:


> _*That's amazing Dip!!! If you don't mind sharing, what proportions is the mixture of clr, simple green and water?*_​


1/4 CLR
1/4 Simple Green Concentrate
1/2 water in a spray bottle. 
make sure you wear gloves.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Thanks, BTW a lot of those brass pieces look brand new after cleaning, I'm very impressed, you do excellent work, and thanks again for the proportions, and advice about the gloves. :cheers:*_


----------

